# Timing belt system preferences  L vs T10



## purplepicker (Jun 15, 2013)

In my 10EE CNC conversion I have decided to go to either a type L (.375 between teeth) or type T10 (10 mm between teeth).  I think I will need the belts to be heavier than the XL that I used on my Millrite conversion because the apron drive will require 12 inches between the pulleys.


Does anyone have any reason for picking the L series over the T10  or vice versa due to cost, availability, load capacity etc between the two either for the belts themselves or for the pulleys.


I have done a little googling on the subject but can find no direct comparisons of the two.  If anyone has positive or negative experience with either it might save me time or money down the road.




Thanks,
Cecil


----------



## rgray (Jun 16, 2013)

The 10mm is much stronger than the 3/8. The shape of the tooth is much improved. Even the 8mm is a big improvement over the 3/8 belts. I have used them on some small windmill projects. Something you wouldn't think would require much strenght in a belt, but the only way to make a 3/8x1 belt survive was to buy a steel kevlar corded belt and it was costly. 
I happened accross some 3/8 sprockets at a low closeout price and that is why I ended up running that belt it was not my first choice.
I do have a 50 ton press that is running with a 2hp electric motor turning a 11gpm log splitter pump(2 stage)and it has done fine with the 3/8x1 belt in the steel/kevlar cord version.
Another disadvantage is the teeth on the 3/8 belt are much smaller so the belt must have more tennsion. If it jumps a tooth the damage has begun and happens rapidly. I have seen the 8 and 10 mm belts slip or jump teeth and survive with very little noticable damage.


----------

